# NESPIN Analytical Training FREE



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

ANALYTICAL TRAINING
NEW ENGLAND STATE POLICE INFORMATION NETWORK FRANKLIN, MA

May 18-19, 2011
8:30am &ndash; 4:30pm

Introduction to Intelligence Analysis: Investigative Tools & Techniques

The need for well-trained intelligence analysts has become more critical in recent times. Law enforcement, military, and national security entities all require skilled analysts to interpret growing amounts of information. 

To address this need, NESPIN is offering a two-day basic Introduction to Intelligence Analysis class. This course will be a hands on class with exercises and presentations. In this class, the student will learn the fundamental principles and concepts used by Intelligence Analysts. The topics covered in this class are:


Introduction to Intelligence Analysis
&bull; Intelligence Overview
&bull; Intelligence Cycle 

Intelligence Analysis as a Thought Process
&bull; Critical Thinking 
&bull; Creative Thinking 

Analysis Methods & Skills
&bull; Association Analysis
&bull; Flow Analysis
&bull; Communication Analysis 
&bull; Financial Analysis 
&bull; Reports and Presentations

Target Audience
This course is intended for law enforcement personnel who have not received formal, basic, intelligence analysis training.
Registration fee for course: FREE

Introduction to Intelligence Analysis

May 18-19, 2011

Last Name: First Name: Middle Initial: 

Agency: Rank: 

Address: 

City: State: Zip: Country: 

Phone Number: Fax: 

Email Address: 

Please mail completed Registration form to:
NESPIN
124 Grove St., Suite 105
Franklin, MA 02038
Attn: Rick Flood 
Or Fax
(508)528-5184

Please register early, class size is limited


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

mikemac64 said:


> Class is full.


Damn! already!


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

tsunami said:


> Damn! already!


Yeah I got the email about the class at 9:20 and then another at 2:20 saying it was full.


----------

